# High Low Selector



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

On a JD 2955 cab tractor with the high low selector what is the "normal" position of the selector, high or low? Are both ranges designed for extended operation?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes both ranges are fine for extended operation. I usually operate in the high range most of the time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Vol. The ops manual kind of left me wondering when it said when the tractor is shut down the selector reverts to the slow position. But in the speed chart, the speeds in fast position are the same speeds as a tractor w/o slow fast selector.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I usually keep it in high range most of the time also. Just all depends on what I’m doing. And yeah if you turn the tractor off in high range it automatically shifts back to low range a few seconds later.


----------

